# Improvements?



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In the course of a conversation regarding my recent cataract operation, a friend had this to say:

"I've never quite understood why we aren't able - or even really trying - to:


 make people's eyes more powerful than the natural design;
 ditto ears, etc.
 make people's teeth impervious to decay;
 make people's bones indestructible;
 instead of vast research expended to find ways to help people sleep better, find some way to remove that 
wasteful need;
 install vasectomies in young men, with a switch to activate or deactivate the plumbing."

Well, I dunno why.


----------

